# Monroe Muscle LSE



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Thanks to this great site, I am going to purchase either the Moroe Muscle or Tibren load boosters. I am leaning toward the Muslce, because of cost. Does anyone know how hard they are to install, such as having to drill any new holes in the truck. Seems from what I have read, the Timbrens mount up very easy. Any body have a real cheap source for either product.

Thanks so much
Jay


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have the timbren load bosters in my '97 chevy 3/4 ton hd and they are very easy to install .I have them on both the front and rear .No drilling or moving things around in my case never did the other one that you speak of.I supose as long they do there job is what counts some do it differently but it all adds up to the same thing.I like the timbren and would get another set for another truck if I buy new.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

ill second the timbrens. i had them in the front of my chevy. they go right on. no drilling or nothing. id go with the timbrens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2001)

Jay,

You didn't say what truck you have????

I have the Monroes on my F250. They were a breeze to install. Took me about 20 min. Simply removed stock bump stops and they bolted right up, no drilling. There are some pics of them in my sig.

Greg


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Greg

That is quite a beast you have there, looks like you do it up right!  

I have a 95 F250 PSD 4x4. Did you get a good deal on the Monroe Muscle's, if so where? What made you opt for these over the Timbren's? Glad they mount right up, with no welding or drilling. I read a post in the past that implied the Timbren's were easier to install, maybe I read it incorrectly. Do they work great?
Thanks
Jay


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2001)

Jay,

Thanks

I got my Monroes from http://shockwarehouse.com/

They are $71.41 plus shippng for your truck I think the Timbrens were about twice that, can't really remember, but price was why I went with the Monroe's.

They work great! A big help when "carrying" the plow in the up position. I have upgraded my front suspension quite a bit (450/550 front springs and Add-a-leafs). The only time the Monroe's come into play is when carrying the plow through an intersection or similar "rolling" road condition. The front end is not near as "mushy"

Oh, by the way, I was just in your neck of the woods . I was at Indy for the USGP F1 race last week.

Greg


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Greg

Your a stud! I ordered both the front and rear kits this morning from Shocwarehouse. That is the best price I have seen for them, and I would not had found them on their site if it were not for you! I was going to get some just for the front when looking at the Timbrens, but I was able to get front and rear in the monroe's for virtually the same price. Now for the rear plow!  

I went to school 45 min north of Indy, and have been to the 500 the first 30 years of my life. I know they area well.  

Thanks again buddy, I am real happy now!

Jay


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2001)

Jay,

No Problem, glad I could help  

Greg


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Dockboy,
Since you have experience with those monroes, what exactly do they do? My truck is a 93 F-250 and it is getting a leaf added tomorrow but i may need a bit more lift than that. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2001)

Jay ALC,

They don't add any lift at all. They are basically larger bump stops that act as auxilary springs when you have a heavy load on. They can be put on either the front or the rear. Check out this link and it may explain it better.

http://www.shockwarehouse.com/cgi-bin/shocks/mon_muscle.html?id=ZkPWiJGf

Hope that helps,

Greg


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

I put a set of the Musles on my F350 last winter. It was a great investment make a world of diffrence. Got them from my local NAPA dealer $85.00. Great under $100 dollar upgrade!


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Greg,
I needed some real lift, hence the added leaf since my front end was already sagging a bit. I was thinking of adding the monroes to keep it from sagging as much, is that indeed what they do? Thanks again.


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

My front end is sitting on the rubber stops as we speak. I am thinking they have got to help me, I will have to jack the truck up a ton just to install the Monroe's  
Jay


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2001)

Jay,

They should only come in play when carrying a load. If your talking about the front end sagging when the plow is installed and up, then yes they will help .

Greg


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Greg,

At the current time, I do not have the plow installed, and the truck is sitting on the rubber stop on one side, and 1/8 of an inch away on the other. If them there Monroes are any taller then a slice of bread, they will probably be in imediate contact with my plow installed.  

I am pretty sure they will come into play loaded and unloaded unless I add a leaf. Oh well, we will see when they arive, Oh could it be today?  

Take care
Jay


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Update:

Put the Monroe's on the front, the rears will need the rivots sawzalled off. Have not had time. I installed the fronts, took more time then I thought, but got them on. My truck has a terrible sag, so they make contact imediately. Ride is improved, very noticeably when in contact with bumps and uneven pavement. Went and got my plow, drove about 50 miles with the plow on, and the ride was Way better! She was smooth, not violent recoils, simply a dream.

Are they worth the money to me? You Bet, and then some. From my very brief experience with them, I highly reccomend. I would think they would be super for those half ton, and even the 3/4 ton chevy's i see with their plows on, the seem to nose dive big time.

Thanks for your help guys, and especially to you Greg!

Jay


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

No Problem Jay, Anytime!!!

Glad they worked out for you 

Greg


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

With your truck sagging that much without the plow are you sure that you do not have a broken leaf?

Bruce


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

Bruce, 

No broken spring to my knowledge, just a big fat Powerstroke sitting on em. Oh to have a 350 with a solid front axle!

Jay


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

i just put a set of the monroe's on my 1/2 ton dodge, had to do a little torch work on the bump stops to make them work but the plow only squats the front end 1/2 an inch now. 

good post and lots of good input from everybody.
thanks
mark k


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shady Brook _
> *Greg
> 
> That is quite a beast you have there, looks like you do it up right!
> ...


I have the same truck. The front of your truck is a Dana 50 TTB (Twin Traction Beam). It may be easier to install add-a-leafs. Also, the factory front springs (9F) are weak to say the least. They also don't hold their arch very long especially with the PSD engine. I simply went to the local steel fab shop and picked up some 5/8" X 3" mild steel and cut them to length at 8". I then drilled a 1/2" hole dead center of the plate and installed tham as I would a lift block. You will also need to replace the center pin on your existing spring pack. This is better than installing an add-a-leaf because it doesn't screw with your camber allignment as much.


----------

